# Should i enter spouse work reference in the express entry profile



## jindia (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi ,
I am the primary applicant in Express entry profile. My wife has some experience in teaching in india which i have mentioned in the profile (Although scores not claimed for that). Now after getting ITA when i generate the checklist , it is showing mandatory for me to upload her work reference. What should i do.?


Although is is clearly written on the website
Individuals who must submit this documentation

The principal applicant
Their spouse or common-law partner (if work experience in Canada is claimed)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jindia said:


> Hi ,
> I am the primary applicant in Express entry profile. My wife has some experience in teaching in india which i have mentioned in the profile (Although scores not claimed for that). Now after getting ITA when i generate the checklist , it is showing mandatory for me to upload her work reference. What should i do.?



Do as it asks and upload her work references.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mandatory= must do!!!!


----------

